#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-09-09
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-09-11
<chouga> Boa noite a todos!
<andretyn> Boa Noite:)
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-09-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-br-sc to: Bem-vindo ao canal do Ubuntu-BR-SC :-) || Visite www.ubuntubrsc.com || Próximo Papo de Buteco: 12/09
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-09-13
<Julinux> Vai rolar papo de buteco hoje?
<tiagoscd> saudações
<tiagoscd> desculpem pelo atraso
<tiagoscd> um minuto
<tiagoscd> hehe
<werbert> no yep
<werbert> no yet
<Vagner> Boa noite
<tiagoscd> www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<tiagoscd> @voice omaciel
<Guisso> Boa noite galera
<Guisso> :D
<tiagoscd> @voice tiagoscd
<omaciel> buenas
<tiagoscd> fala ae gente :)
<Vagner> Microsoft comprou a Nokia. Qual o índice de PDM? (Pode dar merda)
<tiagoscd> Vagner: hauahuahuah, bela pergunta
<augustocc> oi!
<julian_fern> Yo :)
<Guisso> Sup!
<Usakitera> Eaee
<JCCyC> augustocc = BR-Linux?
<tiagoscd> @voice augustocc
<JCCyC> Oi, eu sou o Juan que anda com o pessoal do Retrocomputaria!
<augustocc> eu mesmo!
<tiagoscd> https://www.humblebundle.com/
<augustocc> sim, reconheci o nick :)
<Guisso> FEZ muito bom!
<JCCyC> Ultimamente eu só jogo jogos de MSX, Apple II, TRS-80...
<KurtKraut> - "Eu consigo nem usar os que eu compro". Homens conseguem ter essa auto-crítica quanto a jogos. Quero ver o dia que as mulheres a terão com sapatos...
<omaciel> hahaha
<JCCyC> "NÃO TENHO NADA PRA VESTIR/CALÇAR!"
<KurtKraut> JCCyC, nunca vi um cara dizer que tem nada para jogar :P
<JCCyC> BUUUUUUU
<Vagner> oops
<JCCyC> It gave wood
<Vagner> fail...
<KurtKraut> tiagoscd, omaciel,, Hangout  caiu
<Barna> aki tb
<omaciel> KurtKraut: ta' voltando, mesmo link
<Rafael_Neri> boa noite galera, boa noite Brasil
<KurtKraut> tiagoscd, voltou
<Barna> porra eu joguei monkey island na decada de noventa, no meu super 386 DX2
<icaroramires> cheguei!
<JCCyC> Opa, fui mencionado! Tô famoso mamãe!
<tiagoscd> @voice julian_fern
<augustocc> http://www.prabhupada.com.br/
<JCCyC> Ícones Mágicos...
<Garliene> Boa noite !
<Celso> Carlos e Morimoto foi um herói com o KURUMIN
<JCCyC> Assino embaixo
<KurtKraut> JCCyC, me interromperam aqui e não ouvi. O que o augustocc falou do Morimoto?
<Alevian> cadê o link do site novo do Morimoto?
<Alevian> (BOA NOITE!)
<Alevian> ?
<tiagoscd> @voice _salem
<augustocc> o link, de novo: http://www.prabhupada.com.br/
<Alevian> Brigado, Mestre  Augustus...:-)
<Rafael_Neri> voltando ao Ubuntu: Intel pula fora do barco e não vai mais suportar o XMir. O que vcs acham da decisão da intel ?
<JCCyC> Kurt, alguém ligado ao CDH disse que o Morimoto virou Hare Krishna em tempo integral. :(
<Alevian> Mas a última postagem do suposto "sit" do Morimoto é de 2011 - deve haver algum engano...
<KurtKraut> JCCyC, hahahahahahahahaha... quase cuspi Coca-cola no teclado ahhaahah
<Alevian> "site"
<augustocc> a informação também me passou o perfil atualizado do Morimoto no fb
<JCCyC> Não recomendo o random.org. Uso-o há anos pra gerar números de megasena e ainda não ganhei nada! :-P
<augustocc> não apurei a informação
<augustocc> mas as fotos são dele, caracterizado, e com novo nome típico da religião em questão
<Celso> a ultima postagem do carlos e morimoto no guia do hardware foi em 22/mai/2012
<tiagoscd> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<tiagoscd> @voice Adilson
<JCCyC> No mundo RPM, também tem um repositório só pro libdvdcss -- o Livna.
<Barna> eu
<JCCyC> 10 reais no0 branco
<KurtKraut> augustocc, acho que vale a pena explicar para quem não conhece (ou lembra) o que aconteceu com Sr. Reiser
<augustocc> eu mencionei, eu mencionei!
<KurtKraut> Pergunto aos botequeiros: o SELinux foi feito pela NSA. Já chegamos numa tal NSAfobia ao ponto de ter gente propondo novas alternativas ou efeito manada para algo já existente como AppArmor ou isso é muito rebimboca da parafuseta, algo tão debaixo do capô e para poucos que não chegaram a esse nível de paranoia?
<Rafael_Neri> Por falar em Fedora a próxima versão vai ser preview do wayland
<Rui> oi boa noite a todos !
<JCCyC> Oi Rui
<Rui> oi
<omaciel> KurtKraut: a maioria das pessoas que eu conheco que usa selinux logo de cara rodam setenforce 0 :)
<Vitorskm> E a ENECOMP!!! :D
<Vitorskm> ?* kkk
<Garliene> Se nao me falha a memória, nos discos de inicialização existe a presença dele do Selinux...isso?
<KurtKraut> hahahaha... o augustocc tem um mini Big Ben em casa.... ahahahaha
<Garliene> Eu digo isso por  rodar como root...
<tiagoscd> @voice boiko
<boiko> eaes! :)
<Garliene> Não gostei ..vai ficar um lixo ..kkkk desculpem a franqueza ...
<KurtKraut> TiagoSoares, ahahahaha - "Bota Windows!" aahhahahaah
<boiko> Vitorskm: eu estive no ENECOMP, estava bem bacana
<KurtKraut> Mesmo no Brasil o parque de máquinas com o CPU até 32 bits é muito pequeno. Que dirá fora.
<UbuntU> Ubuntu travando. Qual poderia ser o problema???????
<bergginu> chromium não
<ubuntero> corporativamente o chrome é impensável
<bergginu> pless
<bergginu> augustocc: ele nada, por isso era rápido
<bergginu> augustocc: ele não tinha nada*
<Rafael_Neri> hoje o Chrome, está muito pesado e o navegador que está bem leve é o novo Opera com Webkit
<Guest74028> opera concerteza é o mais leve
<KurtKraut> Eu quaaaaase comprei o ChromeOS.
<KurtKraut> Mas sinto falta de um full featured desktop, daria para mim não
<Guest74028> Tem como formatar windows pra o ubuntu sem ter que fazer backup dos arquivos e sem perder nada ????????
<ubuntero> cara, o elementary não corrigiu os erros que tinham na beta, usei em dois computadores e o que deu pau na beta deu pau na final
<bergginu> Guest74028: tem, não recomendamos
<sacramento> O Vala ah uma linguagem desenvolvida pela Gnome
<bergginu> Guest74028: o Windows deve estas usando NTFS, e este sistema de arquivos n fica muito legal com o Linux
<KurtKraut> TiagoSoares, o risco de ser placebo é forte, tem razão.,
<Guest74028> Então só fazendo backUp mesmo ...
<augustocc> é
<salem_> KurtKraut, acho que aquela msg era pra mim :)
<KurtKraut> salem_, éééé era para ti :P
<KurtKraut> salem_, sono :D
<sacramento> não eh bug o chrome iniciar junto com a sessão do sistema
<salem_> KurtKraut, haha
<sacramento> em aplicativos de sessão a duas aplicações do chrome
<bergginu> julian_fern: qqr sistema com um processador que tenha menos de 1500 pontos no cpubenchmark.net ficarpa lento com o Unity. com o gnome 2 não era assim.
<sacramento> no gnome 2 não tem nenhum shell como gnome shell ao Unity
<sacramento> ou*
<bergginu> sem combustível não rola
<Garliene> Um brinde pessoal...mas eu vou de água mesmo rsrs
<Guest74028> Pessoal tenho um problema
<Guest74028> meu ubuntu de vez em quando dá umas travadas
<Guest74028> ee tenho que desligar o pc
<Guest74028> no tranco pra ele voltar
<Guest74028> o que poderia ser ?
<yurisilva> boiko, faltou vc participar das festas! :p
<boiko> yurisilva: haha, verdade, mas como eu tinha que trabalhar part-time, melhor não abusar :)
<yurisilva> KKKKKK, verdade!
<Garliene> <Guest74028> O meu dava estas travadas, formatei e instalei novamente o Ubuntu.
<bergginu> Clustes e servidores ARM com Ubuntu a proposta parece legal e bem econômica. alguém já testou?
<bergginu> Guest74028: dá uma top e vê qual processo tá consumindo mais o processador e a memória
<Guest74028> Poderia ser esse o problema
<Guest74028> muito consume de memoria ram ?
<Stockholder> E aii galeraa
<Stockholder> ;D
<sacramento> rolo um super debate no br-linux sobre o proximo fedora
<Cavalo> E o gato zi?
<sacramento> que vira com wayland para teste
<Garliene> Pessoal é duro a força do parto...mas já partindo...BOA NOITEEEEE a todos..Fuiiiiiii
<bergginu> putz
<ubuntero> é o que eu falo direto sobre o wayland, tava em banho maria, saiu o mir e a galera começou a correr
<tiagoscd> @voice Meyer
<sacramento> então posso acreditar que o conceito distro esta indo a um patamar proximo ao android
<Rui> muito bom o papo... mas boa noite a todos...
<ubuntero> mais caro que o ipade http://www.tecnomania.com.br/produto_lista.asp?categoria=1726
<ubuntero> ipad
<bergginu> mensgeira
<bergginu> correios
<sacramento> pelo que parece as distro estarão mais distantes com essa briga por servidores graficos
<bergginu> pessoal brinca, mas é algo sério
<bergginu> Se o Brasil fosse mais paranoico, seria motivo de guerra.
<bergginu> Meyer: o problema maior foi eles pegarem as chaves de criptografia nas empresas que fornecem os certificados
<bergginu> bol
<Meyer> bergginu, eles falaram inclusive em criar uma criptografia 100% brasileira para nao depender dos americanos.. mas nao sei se ? a solu??o
<bergginu> Meyer: acredito que já seja um grande passo. o problema da criptografia é 99% nas funções e isso é mais trabalho matemático do que de rede. se tivermos empresas certificadoras do governo, já ajuda.
<KurtKraut> salem_, você deve ter habilitado algo que não é default. Porque por default no Google Agenda só se você clicar em "Sim" no invite
<salem_> KurtKraut, pode ser, mas é estranho que eu nunca mudei nada nas configurações
<bergginu> banco do brasil
<sacramento> programação rsrs
<bergginu> salem_: por sinal o bb tá reclamando
<KurtKraut> salem_, uso Java para acessar bancos brasileiros e solução IPMI da SuperMicro
<bergginu> salem_: sempre dá bug quando vou entrar no bb
<salem_> bergginu, KurtKraut aqui a mesma coisa
<KurtKraut> Acho plugin do Java para site de banco pertinente.
<bergginu> salem_: pior é no trabalho, usando sistema em Delphi
<Canis> android -> muito java
<yurisilva> Cara, na facul sou obrigado a estudar java...
<salem_> Canis, mas android nao compila em java, a linguagem em si é java, mas ele tem uma maquina virtual propria.
<ubuntero> eu uso o serviio, servidor dlna em java
<bergginu> Alguém fale pra eles de HTML5
<juniorxap> cheguei atempo de receber a benção??? kkk
<Canis> salem, mas isso é transparente, a linguagem ainda é usada, openjdk não é oficial também
<Canis> certo que nem sou muito chegado em java (risos)
<Canis> flash é terrivel mesmo
<KurtKraut> Como já disse no papo de boteco antes, hoje em dia Flash para web realmente está em vias de extinção. A 10 anos atrás era difícil você contratar alguém para fazer um site que não usasse Flash. Hoje, webdev/designer que use Flash é igual puta com sexo anal: não é todo mundo que faz.
<augustocc> tchau!
<boiko> https://github.com/Netflix/Cloud-Prize/blob/master/README.rdoc
<bergginu> KurtKraut: HTML5 tá com muito gás
<KurtKraut> bergginu, felizmente!
<bergginu> KurtKraut: até a Adobe entrou com o Phonegap, mas acabaram melando tudo.
<bergginu> Meyer: mas aí é server side
<sacramento> Uma pergunta. As distro poderão se transformar em OS mais independente assim com o Android com essa "guerra" de servidores gráficos
<yurisilva> NSA curtiu a biometria! :p
<yurisilva> mas obama não lê meus e-mails tbm...
<yurisilva> AUSHAHSUASH
<boiko> yurisilva: lol
<tiagoscd> http://trollthensa.com/
<tiagoscd> @voice rbelem
<tiagoscd> rbelem: http://trollthensa.com/
<rbelem> valeu :-)
<Siegel> Boa noite pessoas :)
<yurisilva> falando em disquetes essa seman eu achei aki a caixa dos disquestes de instalação do windows 3.1!
<yurisilva> 8 disquestes de 5 1/2
<salem_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Comic_Chat
<yurisilva> 5 1/4!
<yurisilva> a nova geração se assusta com a voz da mulher do avast... :p
<tiagoscd> :P
<Siegel> Alguem programa em alguma linguagem ai
<ptl> porcaria
<ptl> perdi o papo de buteco
<ptl> tinha esquecido :-/ agora que no br-linux.org
<ptl> tá láive
<ptl> Alá, ainda tem gente
<Ramon> Eu vooooou :D
<Ramon> hahahahah
<ptl> na octoberfest ou na latinoware?
<Meyer> eu prefiro a cerveja.. rs
<ptl> eu, as mulheres
<ptl> até porque não posso beber cerveja
<ptl> então bebo mulheres.
<Meyer> cerveja ? o meio.. mulher a consequencia.. rs
<ptl> é, essa parte é difícil, a restrição de cerveja torna mais difícil a socialização. :-/
<ptl> e impressora 3D? Alguém aqui tem? Já usou no GNU/Linux?
<boiko> http://git.gustavoboiko.org/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=chess.git;a=summary
<Ramon> Caiu?
<ptl> ?
<sacramento> fui
<ptl> 28 arquivos mudados na mudança de copyright :P
<ptl> o git é mais legal
<ptl> mas a canonical adotou o bazaar por ser mais centralizado
<ptl> basicamente é isso
<ptl> e tem esse gateway que o Rodrigo Belém mencionou que torna a coisa mais confortável também
<ptl> ARM
<ptl> uhul!
<ptl> amanhã chega meu ODROID-XU \o/
<ptl> octacore
<ptl> Ricardo Salveti?
<tiagoscd> lol
<ptl> quem tem contribuído com o plugin?
<ptl> o tiagosh quer que integre chat no bazaar
<ptl> nem quer codar, só quer ficar papeando
<rbelem> tiagoscd, http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/135/593/brfw0.png
<ptl> BR! BR! BR"!
 * ptl não joga esses jogos infestados de DRM então não passa por essas experiências
 * ptl mal joga jogos
 * ptl fazendo monólogo no canal, não comentando
<ptl> aheuha
<ptl> falou
<yurisilva> flw!
<ptl> que a Paz do Senhor Lord Shiva esteja convosco
<boiko> ptl: valeu!
<ptl> :D
<Henrique__> Gostei muito do bate papo, muito bom. Boa Noite pra quem fica.
<ptl> boa noite
<ptl> oi, bia
<bia> Oi :)
<bia> Então, primeira vez aqui...
<ptl> perdeu o papo de buteco?
<ptl> se não sabe o que é, o papo de buteco é um vídeo-papo na forma de hangout do google que acontece às quintas-feiras a partir das 22h
<ptl> eu tinha esquecido e cheguei atrasado, acabou há uns 20 minutos
<bia> putzzzzz... perdi...
<ptl> usa ubuntu também? trabalha com GNU/Linux?
<ptl> vácuo, lol
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-09-14
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-09-15
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
